
Andromeda 2.1 reduces GCP’s intra-zone latency by 40% - Sami_Lehtinen
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2017/11/Andromeda-2-1-reduces-GCPs-intra-zone-latency-by-40-percent.html
======
nealmueller
Andromeda is one of the many reasons Quizlet observed this: "We tested
snapshotting with 400 GB SSD drives given 300 GB of random data. On AWS, we
observed snapshot times around 8 hours, while on GCP the same operation takes
about 6 minutes." [https://quizlet.com/blog/whats-the-best-cloud-probably-
gcp/](https://quizlet.com/blog/whats-the-best-cloud-probably-gcp/)

I work at Google.

